# Billl



## wfscot25 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hello to new hope!
My 13 hp B&S mower engine suddenly started exhausing white smoke and a teardown showed accumulated carbon build up. The valves were lapped but the engine only backfired on reassembly and failed to run. A second repair shop found evidence of lapping pumice at disassembly and promplty decided the engine was ruined in spite of the fact it had run well before the white exhaust and the cylinder walls look great. They also say B&S has no replacement engine!!!


Attempts to check valve sealing and timing have been frustratied by my inability to remove valve compression spring keyhole retainers. The intake valve retainer appears to use a centering cover that must be lifted (but HOW?) before removing the keyhole retainer. Do I have to buy (and wait for) a special spring compression tool, or is there another way?


----------



## rther (Jun 1, 2012)

wfscot25 said:


> Hello to new hope!
> My 13 hp B&S mower engine suddenly started exhausing white smoke and a teardown showed accumulated carbon build up. The valves were lapped but the engine only backfired on reassembly and failed to run. A second repair shop found evidence of lapping pumice at disassembly and promplty decided the engine was ruined in spite of the fact it had run well before the white exhaust and the cylinder walls look great. They also say B&S has no replacement engine!!!
> 
> 
> Attempts to check valve sealing and timing have been frustratied by my inability to remove valve compression spring keyhole retainers. The intake valve retainer appears to use a centering cover that must be lifted (but HOW?) before removing the keyhole retainer. Do I have to buy (and wait for) a special spring compression tool, or is there another way?



If they look like this:










I have an extremely simple method for removing them. If the head is still on the block, I pump in about 40 PSI to keep the valves popped up. 

I then take a deep socket that is the same diameter as the valve spring (usually the one I used to remove the spark plug) and insert a short extension. 

With this tool, I push it onto the valve spring at a slight angle and give it a twist. Both keepers pop out and are trapped within the socket. It's pretty easy and you're guaranteed not to loose the keepers. Hope that helps.


----------



## rther (Jun 1, 2012)

Here's a short video showing you that they can be removed in about 20 seconds:

Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WUQg1lFl2s


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

What is the model number off your engine.


----------

